# You should'a seen it!



## John Eberly (Jul 29, 2009)

First post in "Advanced" but I'm really a newcomer.  I've been turning pens since last October.

I finally tried a closed end, using ironwood and chrome sedona hardware.  Not too "advanced", I know, but it's at least not a total kit pen.

I used the bushing/mandrel/stepped hole approach for turning and it worked pretty well.  

My one innovation was to discover that you can use the HF punches as mandrels for sanding and turning.  The body tube of the Baron/Sedona/ Navigator is a reasonably close fit on one of the punches.  If you slip a piece of plastic wrap (or a little bag from the pen kit parts) over the punch, you can get a jam fit with the pen body.  It holds well enough for sanding and finishing, and the CA is kept off the punch so you don't glue the pen to the punch.

I was very impressed with the finished pen - it's really amazing how much the wood end helps the pen body versus the normal tube end hardware.  Too bad I didn't take any pics and I already gave it away....


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 29, 2009)

John Eberly said:


> Too bad I didn't take any pics and I already gave it away....


 
You know the rule... No pics, it didn't happen. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:






(Good tip though! I'll remember that when/if I get to that point)


----------



## seawolf (Jul 29, 2009)

good tip. Thanks for posting. Add pics when you can.
Mark


----------



## Bree (Jul 29, 2009)

John Eberly said:


> I was very impressed with the finished pen - it's really amazing how much the wood end helps the pen body versus the normal tube end hardware. Too bad I didn't take any pics and I already gave it away....


 
No PIX... it's like the fish that got away!! LOL!!


----------



## el_d (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah,yeah John .........It sparkled like the brightest star in the sky.:biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 29, 2009)

*ANYONE *can make a closed end pen... it takes a good pen turner to take a photo of it afterwards! 

I agree with the above sentiment... no photo, it didn't happen!


----------



## John Eberly (Jul 30, 2009)

*Thanks for your support -*

I'll shoot pics next time.  I was just lazy - my tripod, lights, etc. are all buried in the junk in my shop.  It doesn't seem worth posting a sloppy picture, and I had a deadline to get the pen to the new owner.

Now I can be a legend in my own mind though.....


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 7, 2009)

moral of the story: take the picture
even a bad picture is better than no picture at all 

It's like a hole-in-one with no one to witness it


----------



## leehljp (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey John,

I am gullible and naive. I believe you! :biggrin: Still want to see the picts though! :biggrin:


----------

